# Asus M3N78-EM vs Asus xonar DX



## Immanuel (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi all I've Asus m3n78-em mother board, can I add Asus xonar DX sound card to it? Will there be any difference in the audio or sound quality, I am using Edifier DA5000 pro 5.1 speakers pls help..


----------



## RCuber (Aug 4, 2015)

Yes you should be able to use it as your motherboard has a pcie 1x slot.

EDIT: Moved to Hardware Q&A


----------



## Immanuel (Aug 6, 2015)

thanks for the reply@RCuber, my concern is will my speakers sound better if i add the sound card to the mother board or will it sound the same.. is it worth adding Xonar DX to my Mobo..


----------

